# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Moving a Planted Tank

## Reth

Hello everyone, I need some help urgently! 

I will be moving house this weekend, and I've got a rather heavily-planted tank to move! I thought of re-doing the whole scape but I don't have time, so it looks like I have to transport it as it is.

I thought of:
1. Remove livestock (keep in tank water)
2. Drain tank to 1/4 full
3. Transport tank and equipment
4. Setup, re-introduce livestock

HOWEVER, I don't think I'll be able to net out my galaxies, the tank is too heavily planted! *So my question is: can I just drain the tank to about 1/2 full and transport the tank with all the livestock inside? Will moving the tank stir up the substrate and poison the water?* The new house is only 3 minutes away btw  :Grin:  Thanks for your help!

Details:

(old picture, the crypts are overgrown now!)

Fauna: 
10 Galaxies, 
1 Oto, 
Tiger, cherry and malayan shrimps

Flora:
Marsilea hirsuta
Crypts
Java, windelov fern
Some stemmed plants

This tank's journal can be found here http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...297#post499297  :Smile:

----------


## bossteck

You probably won't like hearing this, but I think you have no choice but to tear it down. 
Moving the tank with gravel and water (whether 1/4 or 1/2 filled) is no joke. It would also affect the integrity of your tank if it is tilted (like when loading into vehicle) all that weight will go to one side of the tank, the tank may not give way, but it would stress the joints. 

If netting the fishes is your concern, you can try to ambush them after lights off.

----------


## Fuzzy

I don't think its practical to move the tank with any water inside whatsoever.

Even leaving in the substrate might make things tricky. 

I would at least remove all livestock and any hardscape or plants which are not rooted, to a temporary holding tank.
Disturbing or stirring up the substrate could indeed trigger an ammonia spike and create another mini-cycle in your tank.

I'd advise to test the water for ammonia and nitrites before putting your livestock back in after the move.

Maybe get one of those cheap plastic tanks to use to hold the livestock for a day or two so your tank will stabilize before putting them back in.

----------


## Reth

Advice noted, thanks for your replies guys. 

Yeah, I understand the stress the tank would be subjected to. I think I'm facing a dilemma now: A) I can't net out my fishes because the tank is to heavily planted. B) Majority of the plants are rooted (crypts and stemmed plants), so uprooting them will definitely stir up the substrate + tetra base ferts, probably fouling the water instantly?

I was considering putting the partially drained tank ino a tub, as mentioned in this thread, post #5. I guess I could try netting the fishes, maybe trim down the stemmed plants.. But the best would be to transport the tank without removing anything, except water haha.

----------


## An2timun

If I were you, I would drain 2/3 or 3/4 of the water and shift the whole tank as is. Forget about motorise transport vehicle, as your new house is just 3 minutes away and your tank is only 2 ft long you can use a push trolley, hand push, slowly, very slowly. Make sure you put loads of soft cushion below the tank first. 

And say if you reach your new home and find that the whole tank is a mess, then only then you tear it down. Dont give up before the battle and g00d luck

----------


## Fuzzy

Yes if your plants are mostly rooted, and you are using base ferts, you probably do not want to uproot anything or stir up the substrate.

Moving it as is with maybe 2 - 3cm of water inside is probably your best bet if you have enough muscle to pull it off.

Nice and slow is probably the way to go, heh. And having some aged treated water waiting at your new location won't hurt either.





> Advice noted, thanks for your replies guys. 
> 
> Yeah, I understand the stress the tank would be subjected to. I think I'm facing a dilemma now: A) I can't net out my fishes because the tank is to heavily planted. B) Majority of the plants are rooted (crypts and stemmed plants), so uprooting them will definitely stir up the substrate + tetra base ferts, probably fouling the water instantly?
> 
> I was considering putting the partially drained tank ino a tub, as mentioned in this thread, post #5. I guess I could try netting the fishes, maybe trim down the stemmed plants.. But the best would be to transport the tank without removing anything, except water haha.

----------


## bossteck

Oh it is a 2feet tank, suddenly, I get a feeling it is doable.  :Smile: 
Possible for you to load the tank along with the stand onto a trolley? Try not to lift the tank on its own.

----------


## Reth

Okay, will try removing as much livestock as possible. Probably transporting by foot, cause' basement carpark has a pretty steep slope..
Hmm, the trolley idea sounds interesting.. and possible! The foam base and metal frame should provide enough support, no? Perhaps I could tape the tank to the stand too. But I would have to find a 2-foot trolley first  :Knockout: 

Do you guys think it's feasible? Remove livestock, drain, transport with stand?

----------


## alas

This is going to be long.
I've pulled this maneuver on a 30x20x20cm tank. 
On a simple moss tank, even the slightest movement stirred up a lot of substrate.
It also weighed much more than it looks (with the water 1/4 drained).

You may want to create a netting area in a corner and scare your galaxies from in front, it works for me!  :Grin: 

Its feasible, but it also seem incredibly dangerous to move the tank on the stand.
Do plan for the whole route you are taking, the door, lift, stairs etc.
You may also want to mist your plants every few minutes. 
The water would most probably be cloudy after the move, so plug in your filter, let it run, do a water check before introducing your livestock!

Last but not least, get your best buddy! Hopefully he's got enough muscle  :Laughing:

----------


## stormhawk

> You probably won't like hearing this, but I think you have no choice but to tear it down.


I agree with bossteck. You should tear it down. 
Besides, it gives you the chance to redo the aquascape at your new place.  :Wink: 
I tried moving a 2 ft tank once, within my own home. 
It was a total disaster, so I'd rather you not go down the same route.

----------


## Reth

Hi guys, just an update on how the move went- 

I ended up moving the whole tank with the stand, WITH all my livestock inside. Tried catching my livestock in the morning, but gave up eventually, so I just drained the water to about 1/3 and covered the top with newspaper to keep the plants moist. 

Tank was loaded up onto the movers' lorry and transported just like the rest of the furniture. Many hours after the move, I'm pleased to report that there were ZERO casualties! When I filled the tank and set up everything, it looked just like how it was before- even the water was clear! I believe it was the heavy carpeting of plants that prevented the substrate from stirring up. I use GEX btw  :Roll Eyes: 

Anyway, thanks for all your suggestions guys! THANKFULLY it went much smoother than expected  :Kiss:

----------


## bossteck

Glad to hear that.  :Well done:

----------


## stormhawk

Good to hear it went well, because there have been horror stories in the past. I cannot imagine what would have happened, if your substrate was ADA instead.  :Laughing: 

Perhaps GEX is the better substrate indeed. I use their soil myself, and am extremely happy. Even happier then when I first used ADA and got mad when the soil turned into mush faster than I imagined.  :Grin:

----------


## jeffL

So during your move, do you keep 2/3 of the old water to fill up your tank again when you reach your new house?

----------


## Fuzzy

There is no real reason to keep the old tank water, if you can have fresh aged water waiting at your new location.

Good chance to conduct a 70% water change!




> Hi. I've bought a Resun CL 150 online. I only have about 50-60 litres of water in my axolotl's tank, so it should be doing fine. I've run it for about 36 hours now and it doesn't seem to be doing much in the way of chilling. I am still having to put iced water bottles in the top of the tank to keep it cool and the out-line doesn't seem to be cooler than the water coming into the cooler. Does anyone have any ideas for me??? Or where would I take it in Melbourne Australia to get it serviced???


What you're describing could be a lack of flow rate issue. What is the recommended flow rate for the CL150, and what pump / canister are you feeding it with?

----------


## Reth

> So during your move, do you keep 2/3 of the old water to fill up your tank again when you reach your new house?


Yeah, I kept the rest of the old water but did not use everything to fill up the tank again. About 20% was new water. 

I believe you should try to keep as much old water as possible for a move- you never know when you might need it. It would have the same parameters(except for temperature maybe) so it will be less stressful for your livestock compared to having to acclimatise them to new conditions.

I don't think doing a 70% new-water change is ideal if you plan to have the livestock in the tank on the same day you move. But I guess if you plan to house your livestock externally in old water and do a huge water change in the main tank to clear up the water then it's okay? Just my thoughts  :Smile:

----------


## Fuzzy

> Yeah, I kept the rest of the old water but did not use everything to fill up the tank again. About 20% was new water. 
> 
> I believe you should try to keep as much old water as possible for a move- you never know when you might need it. It would have the same parameters(except for temperature maybe) so it will be less stressful for your livestock compared to having to acclimatise them to new conditions.
> 
> I don't think doing a 70% new-water change is ideal if you plan to have the livestock in the tank on the same day you move. But I guess if you plan to house your livestock externally in old water and do a huge water change in the main tank to clear up the water then it's okay? Just my thoughts


Unless your fish or shrimp have very specific pH or water condition requirements (Cichlids, CRS) or are very sensitive. A 70% water change with treated aged water (or distilled water) should do them more good than harm  :Smile:

----------

